# W8 Newbie question



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone
Does not look like there is a lot of activity here, but I figured I'd try...








I found a W8 Passat with 240K Miles on it for a good price. The car is only a 2003, so most of these miles were highway I would assume. So... I was wondering if the W8 gurus could let me know if there is a major amount of work lurking around the corner or if there is still some good life left in this motor. The car will not be doing a lot of miles so I figured it might be worth it.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: W8 Newbie question (Massboykie)*

240K miles?!?
The W8 has 2 known "major issues":
Cam adjusters (yours may have been done already)
Torque Convertor (might have been done as well).
As far as I know, you are about 100K miles BEYOND any others I have seen.
Mine is a 2003 w/ 45K miles.
I hope it is okay to pass along the following link:
http://www.mjg.dk for a W8 specific forum


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: W8 Newbie question (BlueSteW8)*

Hey Blue
Thanks for your response. The sense I got from everyone is that this was a big gamble, so I let it go.
Added your forum to my site though http://www.VAGLinks.com
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: W8 Newbie question (Massboykie)*

Stay from W8 motors altogether, they're junk. Probably the worst motor VW has ever made.


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

They are really nice cars, not too too many problems, but when they break...the break. It is extremely expensive to repair a W8 engine and almost everyone wants to stay away from them except the dealers.


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: W8 Newbie question (mechsoldier)*

The W8 is not junk - it, like all VW motors, has its own specific issues.
1.8T? SLUDGE
V6 30valve? waterpump & oil leaks
Further complicated by the fact that the motor is put in an engine bay designed for an inline 4 or V6.
Put the 2.7T (or 4.2 V8) in an A4 sized engine bay, and you have the same general labor issue.
Namely, the motor comes out for almost everything.
At least there is a timing chain rather than a belt that has to be replaced every 60-75K miles.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: W8 Newbie question (BlueSteW8)*

I agree, great car and engine. You just need to make sure you have a great warranty. Federal warranty company is mine, and I have had about $6000 in repairs done so far for about $400 in deductables. It is in right now with the torque converter job. Another $2000, but for me $100. I have only 55k on it. Great car, poor warranty company, they had no idea. HAHAHAHA


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: W8 Newbie question (fvbean)*

I agree on the warranty - mine is in for cam adjusters (P0011 code).
45,050 miles, and until that trouble free.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: W8 Newbie question (fvbean)*

It's NOT a great engine it's junk. I'm a dealer tech and I've had the displeasure of working on them, they're problematic right down from their $1000 thermostat that goes bad to their crankshafts that break.
Consider this, how often does VW change their designs? Same basic aircooled motor for over 60 years. The 8v motor was made for what 30 years with minor changes in the head and block but basically the same thing, the TDI for as long, the VR6 has been around for over 15 years as well. Now I know that the 2.0 T replaced the 1.8T relatively quickly but thats an advance in technology thing. So, why did VW abandon the W style 8 cylinder motor altogether after only a couple years when historically they keep their engines for decades? Because it's JUNK it was a good idea but plagued by expensive problems. 
And PS as far as the sludge job thing goes I've had to do 4 of them now and guess what, all 4 were people who took their car to quick lubes that use crappy paraffin based oils and didn't obey their oil change intervals. I've spoken with the other techs I know and the common denominator is that NONE of the 1.8T cars I've seen with sludge issues use quality oils or get their oil changes done on time.
All of VW's engines have problem with the plastic impeller on the water pump breaking not just the V6, same thing goes with oil leaks from the cam seals and the valve cover gasket and that is due to faulty suction jet pumps clogging and not allowing the crankcase to vent pressure which is why VW started rerouting them into the intake to avoid plugging from oil vapors.
The W8 has problems with torque converter failure, crank failure, electronic thermostat failure, and the parts are expensive as hell. 


_Modified by mechsoldier at 12:13 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: W8 Newbie question (mechsoldier)*

The W12 and W16 are still with us, and are basically the same engine?
Audi, Bentley, and Bugatti evidently have faith in the W design.
I have only heard of 2 cranks breaking: one in a car that was totaled when it hit a semi, the other when the oil pan was torn off and it lost all of its oil.
A friend of mine just spent 3,000+ having the oil pump replaced on his PD at 75,000 miles.
The W12 Phaeton has the same thermostat and torque convertor issues as well.
Hence, the warranty.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: W8 Newbie question (BlueSteW8)*

EXACTLY>> WARRANTY great motor when taken care of, just like every other VW motor out there!!!


----------



## txw8 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a 2002 W8 with 34k miles. I am seeing that I only get 260 miles to a tank. That is about 15.5 miles to the gallon. I took it into the dealer and they didn't have a clue, but said the Cam's could be the problem. Then proceeded to say it would be 9,000 to fix. The car is in great condiation, but the milage sucks. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (txw8)*

If you are having cam problems, you will know it.
CEL, rough idle, probable valve train clatter.
When was the last time you did an oil and filter change?
Sounds like a silly question, but the cam adjusters are very oil sensative, as oil pressure is used to actuate them.
Make sure to use a good synthetic oil, and do not exceed 5,000 miles per change.
Mobil1 0W-40 is easy to find almost anywhere - look around and see if you can find Pentosin (or Motul oe ELF) locally in a 5W-40 grade.
You should definitely change your sparkplugs if you haven't yet - scheduled at 40K miles, but I did mine early and was glad I did.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (BlueSteW8)*

Let's clarify that the torque converter issue is not exclusively a W8 issue. A4,S4,A6,RS6 all have converter issues, as well as it happening to the Passats, W8 or not. Electrical issues are no different from a W8 to a Passat GL,GLS or GLX. My thermostat went at 37K. Ask me how many A8's go thru thermostats and they're not the same electronic BS one as the W8. On the W8, you have to pull the intake. On an A8, you have to pull the nose & timing belt. 
I drove my W8 hard as I do any of my cars but I also go over and above when maintaining them. In nearly 75K, the only engine issue I had was the thermostat and I bounced off the rev limiter a time or two, as well as many a run to "over 160 mph" *ALLEGEDLY*. It's no better or worse than any other VAG product.
Sure there are fewer W8's around than 1.8T's but come on. The oil pan design to fit the 1.8T into the Passat & A4 was a cluster f&&k. 3.8 qts in a turbo charged engine at today's operating temps ? We're doing on average, 2 sludge motors a month. One of the last indestructible engines they made was the 1.8 2V in my 86 Jetta.




_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 3:07 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## peej07 (Feb 20, 2008)

I've got a 2004 W8 sport pkg with 62k and the only issue I've had was the thermostat (Warrenty) and a rear window regulator. The car has been great. I'd like to sqeeze a little more hp out of it and shave some wieght off of it.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (peej07)*

GIAC software helps alittle. As far as wieght, no too sure. Cargraphic makes an exhaust, but is quite expensive. I went the custom route with dual Borlas. Good luck.


----------



## vwportal (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (fvbean)*

GIAC? where's the link for there software? W8 is not listed under products for GIAC.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: W8 Newbie question (BlueSteW8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueSteW8* »_
The W12 Phaeton has the same thermostat and torque convertor issues as well.
Hence, the warranty.

Yeah also hence why they don't make THAT monstrosity any more either


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: W8 Newbie question (mechsoldier)*

Audi still puts the W12 in the A8L.
Bentley still puts the twin turbo W12 in the Continental GT.
Any chance of letting us know which VW service department(s) near Auburn WA to stay away from?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 Newbie question (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_
Yeah also hence why they don't make THAT monstrosity any more either

They do, just not sold in the US market any more..


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 Newbie question (BlueSteW8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueSteW8* »_Any chance of letting us know which VW service department(s) near Auburn WA to stay away from?

HAHA!!


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (txw8)*

15.5 mpg is a lot lower than I get. I get roughly 20 with combine around town and highway. If highway alone, I get about 26, my w8 is chipped and with KNN filter. When my filter needs cleaning, the mileage goes down a lot.. to around 22 on the highway... you could try to check air filter and see if that helps. Also, prior to the air filter, right before the airfilter compartment sometimes gets filled with leaves which also restricts airflow.. that KILLS the mileage and response of the engine, I have to clean that out at least a few times a year. It could also cause knocks during half throttle exceleration.. try to see if there are leaves and other junk blocking the air flow right before the air filter compartment right close to some cloth mesh.


----------

